# Holy shit!



## TJTJ (Apr 26, 2012)

What caused Osta Rx to increase $30?! from $79 to $109?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

Benj's legal fees


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol damn that's quite a price hike...gas prices go down...supplement prices go up?


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 27, 2012)

Um..... $110 for a PH? Really? Please tell me I`m missing something


----------



## Kirk B (Apr 27, 2012)

if you read the article the pct we do is dead lol no shit look at the article section!! I wanted it also but i'll go with clomid and hcg throughout but it comes about to the same with the hcg  but not the clomid idk who know's anymore there's always something better there saying


----------



## twotuff (Apr 27, 2012)

??


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 27, 2012)

greed the same thing that puts evry company that goes under out of buss.


----------



## DTP (Apr 27, 2012)

I think the good reviews are getting to their head... too bad cause I would love to run this stuff again but no chance at that price.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm... I'm not too sure why the hike in price. Maybe the price of raws for it went up. I will find out and let you guys know tho.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, that's a mean hike for a PH.


----------



## jwa (Apr 27, 2012)

sad day


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 27, 2012)

OK guys, here's what I got from the site. We're running a Buy 3 get 1 free AND/OR you can use HUGE2012 for a 20% discount right now. I find out anything else I'll post it up here


----------



## jwa (Apr 27, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> OK guys, here's what I got from the site. We're running a Buy 3 get 1 free AND/OR you can use HUGE2012 for a 20% discount right now. I find out anything else I'll post it up here



Thanks boss


----------



## Arnold (Apr 27, 2012)

First of all Osta Rx is NOT a prohormone, it's a SARM *specifically MK-2866*, HUGE difference!

The initial price was basically a "pre-sale" until we got the buzz going and loggers running it. Furthermore, we have decided that due to how unique this product is and the fact that *no other supplement company* has anything on the market like it we want to preserve the integrity of the product. 

If you want to check research chem sites (the only other place u can get anything similar) you will see that our pricing is not that high. Furthermore, you can trust that when you by Osta Rx from us it contains the real thing and it works! RC sites typically do not test their compounds and they are not packaged in any type of GMP certified plant.

We have around 25 loggers running Osta Rx and once the feedback starts coming in I don't think anyone will have an issue with the price!

Also, if you select the Buy 3 Get 1 Free option and use a 20% off discount code (HUGE2012) *the price comes down to $65.99 per bottle*, this is legit *MK-2866* and it works!


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 27, 2012)

Seems like a few companies are pricing ostarine at $100 as popularity increases.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Prince said:


> We have around 25 loggers running Osta Rx and once the feedback starts coming in I don't think anyone will have an issue with the price!




I never question IML's products. Damn you and your awesome products worth their money!! *shakes fist*   

I was thinking of buying this but now yikes! But with all the logs going on, I hope to see some photos of them _before and after_. *You hear that loggers?!* Pics or it didn't happen! 

Prince If you can, get your loggers to provide before and after photos. Esp the ones who are *only *running  OstaRx that would be great. I wish I knew you were looking for testers.  I wanted to see how this would fair injunction with my PCT. I'll base  if I do on all these logs going around. But if they can't provide before  and after shots I'm going to have a hard time believing them. 

Anyone can type increased gains.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 28, 2012)

Prince said:


> First of all Osta Rx is NOT a prohormone, it's a SARM *specifically MK-2866*, HUGE difference!
> 
> The initial price was basically a "pre-sale" until we got the buzz going and loggers running it. Furthermore, we have decided that due to how unique this product is and the fact that *no other supplement company* has anything on the market like it we want to preserve the integrity of the product.
> 
> ...



Yeah what he said^^ lol... thanks boss man 

Also you guys gotta think about a few different applications that this stuff has:
You can stack it with ANYTHING!
Next to no shut down
You can use it during pct
Can be used at higher doses to bridge with
Good for cutting or bulking
Not a 17a
Increases libido
It's LEGAL
And women can use it

Not a lot of stuff out there that you can do all that with and get away with it


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> Also you guys gotta think about a few different applications that this stuff has:
> You can stack it with ANYTHING!
> Next to no shut down
> You can use it during pct
> ...


----------



## ryansm (Apr 28, 2012)

I can vouch for this product, been on it 15 days now it and it is not only legit but I am liking it very much. I'm up about 3 pounds, more vascular, leaner, muscle bellies are fuller, strength is going up, recovery is great, libido is through the roof, and mood is heightened. Ya, it is that good, I want to run it 12 weeks...gotta save up it seems but to me the price is worth it. Good job on this one IML


----------



## jwa (Apr 28, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I can vouch for this product, been on it 15 days now it and it is not only legit but I am liking it very much. I'm up about 3 pounds, more vascular, leaner, muscle bellies are fuller, strength is going up, recovery is great, libido is through the roof, and mood is heightened. Ya, it is that good, I want to run it 12 weeks...gotta save up it seems but to me the price is worth it. Good job on this one IML



Everything you've said is *exactly* what I've noticed. Today is Day 18 for me (I'm running a log that I need to update actually). I'm gonna run a second bottle for sure. I'll be throwing in formeron with my second bottle.


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just ordered a bottle...gotta get in on the fun!


----------



## brundel (Apr 28, 2012)

I have heard some non biased third party reviews and they were good for sure.
Guys are growing with this stuff.
Better to get it from IML than some shifty peptide company.
At least you know it is what it is supposed to be.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 29, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> greed the same thing that puts evry company that goes under out of buss.


Not true.. Find it somewhere else for less from any company that's worth half a shit and show it to me..


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 30, 2012)

Fuck. Now I wish I had gotten some at the $30!


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 30, 2012)

crazyotter said:


> Fuck. Now I wish I had gotten some at the $30!



no, it increased 30. from 79 to 109.


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 30, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> no, it increased 30. from 79 to 109.



oooohhhhhh. misread that.


----------



## Ahrnold (Apr 30, 2012)

been On for almost 2 weeks and not feeling much?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> I have heard some non biased third party reviews and they were good for sure.
> Guys are growing with this stuff.
> Better to get it from IML than some shifty peptide company.
> At least you know it is what it is supposed to be.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 30, 2012)

*Osta RX

*


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks delicious^^


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

Well for those of us poor cycler's you can get Osta Rx right now for 25% off!!! So if you're putting together a stack for summer or trying to maintain gains made up untill now throughout PCT, or for guys wanting to bridge into their next run, take advantage of this limited time sale while you still can!

Just click on the banner in my siggy or go to Ironmaglab's store, add a few bottles to your cart (1 if that's all you can do or need) and enter OSTA25 at checkout to receive 25% off!!!


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2012)

25% Off Coupon Code for Osta Rx = *OSTA25*

If you seelct the *Buy 2 bottles* option with this coupon it comes out to be $70/bottle with free shipping.


----------



## Arnold (May 7, 2012)

ryansm said:


> I can vouch for this product, been on it 15 days now it and it is not only legit but I am liking it very much. I'm up about 3 pounds, more vascular, leaner, muscle bellies are fuller, strength is going up, recovery is great, libido is through the roof, and mood is heightened. Ya, it is that good, I want to run it 12 weeks...gotta save up it seems but to me the price is worth it. Good job on this one IML





jwa said:


> Everything you've said is *exactly* what I've noticed. Today is Day 18 for me (I'm running a log that I need to update actually). I'm gonna run a second bottle for sure. I'll be throwing in formeron with my second bottle.





brundel said:


> I have heard some non biased third party reviews and they were good for sure.
> Guys are growing with this stuff.
> Better to get it from IML than some shifty peptide company.
> At least you know it is what it is supposed to be.



it works.


----------

